# Trooper shot overnight during a traffic stop.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

blob:https://www.wcvb.com/ecc67e2e-98b0-4134-9275-e0731af55434

BARNSTABLE, Mass. -

Law enforcement on Cape Cod are looking for one or more suspects after a Massachusetts State Police trooper was shot overnight during a traffic stop.

The shooting occurred during a traffic stop shortly after 11:30 p.m. on Camp Street in Barnstable, not far from Cape Cod Hospital, state police said.
A news photographer who heard the situation reported over the radio was first to arrive. Video shows him encountering the wounded trooper, who had a wound to his hand, and offering first aid.

Before the photographer could render aid, another trooper arrived and rushed the injured trooper to the hospital. State police said he was then taken by ambulance to a Boston hospital.

"The suspect vehicle fled after the shooting. A search is ongoing for the occupant or occupants of the vehicle," spokesman Dave Procopio said.

The trooper's injuries were not life threatening.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Video from reporter first on scene minutes after the initial radio call


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Recent grad of the 85th got one in the hand and chest (vest caught it). That's a great way to start your career, victim of an attempted murder.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Jesus


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

JEEZUS!
I wonder what was in that car besides a gun? Glad Trooper survived


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

mpd61 said:


> JEEZUS!
> I wonder what was in that car besides a gun? Glad Trooper survived


RUMINT has the shooter as an individual who's been Locked up plenty (and as recently as within 30 days for gun charges) 
And naturally, is out of incarceration


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

visible25 said:


> RUMINT has the shooter as an individual who's been Locked up plenty (and as recently as within 30 days for gun charges)
> And naturally, is out of incarceration


Let me guess "prison just isn't working for him"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

visible25 said:


> RUMINT has the shooter as an individual who's been Locked up plenty (and as recently as within 30 days for gun charges)
> And naturally, is out of incarceration


Naturally! We have to make sure he's home for the Holidays right? UN-PHUKIN REAL!!!!!!


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

visible25 said:


> RUMINT has the shooter as an individual who's been Locked up plenty (and as recently as within 30 days for gun charges)
> And naturally, is out of incarceration


Impossible, there's a mandatory 1 yr minimum..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Truck said:


> Impossible, there's a mandatory 1 yr minimum..


Worcester Telegram May 2014:
_In 1975, Massachusetts made a promising move with passage of the Bartley-Fox Amendment, which provided for a *mandatory *year in jail for anyone illegally carrying a gun.
The law's impact was never significant, in part because many who might have gotten a year in prison instead plea-bargained their way to lesser penalties. Very few were or are prosecuted under Bartley-Fox, although the law is still on the books.
And *between 1998*, when Massachusetts passed another comprehensive set of gun-control laws, *to 2011*, *gun-related deaths increased from 65 per year to 122 per year.*
That increase cannot be clearly ascribed to any one factor, and Massachusetts has one of the nation's lowest rates of gun violence. But the figures suggest the controls did not work as expected.
*Massachusetts' gun laws today* are so complex that, without the guidance of experts, they *seem more likely to land law-abiding citizens in trouble than to put any hard-core criminals behind bars.*_
I couldn't agree more


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

visible25 said:


> RUMINT has the shooter as an individual who's been Locked up plenty (and as recently as within 30 days for gun charges)
> And naturally, is out of incarceration


Sounds similar to the Gannon incident huh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The state has failed us once again. He already got his perp walk, let his next interaction with the law be his last.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

At Least 2 U.S. Marshals Are Shot in the Bronx

"...The shootout erupted when the marshals tried to serve a warrant at 4085 Ely Ave., according to NBC New York. The officers were reportedly searching for Andre Sterling, a man who was wanted in Massachusetts in connection with the shooting and injuring of a state trooper there in November....Mr. Sterling was critically wounded in the shootout, NBC New York reported. It said a total of three marshals were shot - one in the arm and two in the legs - and were expected to survive."


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

When is BLM erecting his statue? I mean I'm glad he's dead (the only acceptable outcome) I just wish it happened in MA. Could finally get that playstation 5 during the riots. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hush said:


> When is BLM erecting his statue? I mean I'm glad he's dead (the only acceptable outcome) I just wish it happened in MA. Could finally get that playstation 5 during the riots.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


If that ever happens, make sure you start looting early, or you'll end up having back order it until the next riot.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

SEE IT: Wounded U.S. Marshal carried to NYPD vehicle after lethal Bronx gunfight with fugitive cop shooter

Andre K. Sterling last known photo.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Burn in hell POS! Your death SAVED LIVES!


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Hush said:


> The state has failed us once again. He already got his perp walk, let his next interaction with the law be his last.


Dude, you called it!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

It's called Karma,
but pronounced 'Justice'.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

How do US Marshals manage to do their jobs with those massive balls they have to lug around?


----------

